# Kopfrute



## Robin90 (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!!!
Was machen die Fische???
Also ich habe eigentlich das Thema erstellt weil ich eine "günstige" Kopfrute suche. Die Firma ist mir eigentlich egal! Sie sollte 11m lang sein und nicht mehr als 1100g wiegen habt ihr da was für mich?

Ich hatte am Samstag und am Sonnstag Wettkampf naja am Samstag habe ich in 3 Stunden 11 Bleien und 2 Plötzen gefangen (4350g). Das war der erste Platz ( mit sehr viel abstand)! und am Sonntag habe ich am anderem Ende der Strecke geangelt eine Blei und 8 Plötzen fand ich nicht so schlecht für diese Stelle!

So und bevor die Jugend geangelt hat haben die männer geangelt und da habe ich gesehen das man mit einer 11m Kopfrute sehr schön angeln kann!

Also viel Spaß beim Posten!

Danke


----------



## Erik90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Hallo Robin,
guck mal da..
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56745&item=7152365453&rd=1

Ich hoffe du siehst jetzt gleich die Rute von Trabucco mit zubehör!

ich schreib nachher noch mehr vorschläge!

gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robin,
> guck mal da..
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56745&item=7152365453&rd=1
> 
> ...


 
Na dan leg mal los also von der Rute halte ich ja nicht so viel!

Was ich dich noch fragen wollte wie sieht es den mit dem Angelladen am Bach 1 aus?


----------



## Erik90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

So jetzt siehst du ne Shimano.
Ist etwas billiger, find ich aber nicht so gut! aber du musst ja entscheiden!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56745&item=7152840386&rd=1

Gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Die ist gebraucht und kostet jetzt schon so ein haufen Geld!#t


----------



## Robin90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Also ich finde es ja sehr schade das nur Erik hier richtig mit Postet wo seit ihr den alle?


----------



## Erik90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Wie findest du die Im Askari von Kogha? Die ist 11m lang, lässt sich aber mit einer Mini-Exstantion auf 13m verlängern. Und die kits in 2.70m und 5.20m sind auch nicht teuer!!!

Aber was hast du dir so preislich vorgestellt?

Auf was du beim Kauf achten solltest ist das du die möglich hast jeder zeit ersatz teile zu bekommen und Spitzen und Kits.
Oder was meint ihr?
Gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90 (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Naja also so würde ich ja auch denken Erik mit den Kits und den Spitzen etc.

Also ich finde ja die Browning vom Krause nicht schlecht für das geld wie der die sich gekauft hat also ist ja voll das Schnäppchen oder???Den Preis sag ich lieber nicht sie sollte aber nicht ganz teuer sein!

Hä ich hab gerade mal im Katerlog nachgeguckt und im Internet also ich finde da keine die 11m lang ist!!!


----------



## DerStipper (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Also die Browning Agressor Speed auf 11m ist gut kostet so 250€
oder die Shimano Technium XT Competition auf 11m kostet so ca. 220€
und guck mal hier da sind auh sehr gute Ruten zu "Spott" Preisen.
Was auch möglich ist nen Bundle von Colmic 2 Rute 13m+10m glaub ich beide mit Prolunga und ein 4teiliges Kit für ca. 500€ frag mal deinen Händler.
http://www.mosella-team.de/ und guck mal hier da sind auch gute und auch günstige


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Dann mal zuerst die allerwichtigste Frage:
Was wärst du denn bereit auszugeben?
Was zu finden sollte nicht das Prob sein, die meisten Ruten um die 11m wiegen deutlich unter 1100g. Ist dann aber eben ne Preisfrage, was man empfehlen kann.

Gruß Uwe

PS: Die Aggressor Speed, die "DerStipper" schon erwähnt hat, ist echt ne feine Sache!


----------



## ossis angelladen (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

was hältst du von gummi? ist meine frage dazu.
möchtest du mit gummizug fischen, verkürzt oder teilweise volle länge (bis max 9m)?
die agressor speed ist eine superrute für beides. bei der set-ausführung ist ein 5 teiliges tsopset und ein 3 normale teile ersetzendes carpkit dabei, das für gummistärken bis 10/12
geeignet ist. 
mit dieser rute bist du fürs erste bestens bedient.


----------



## langerLulatsch (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

@ossis_angelladen
Genau deswegen werd ich demnächst auch bei dir vorbeikommen und mir so nen Teil holen! *g*


----------



## Robin90 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal zuerst die allerwichtigste Frage:
> Was wärst du denn bereit auszugeben?
> Was zu finden sollte nicht das Prob sein, die meisten Ruten um die 11m wiegen deutlich unter 1100g. Ist dann aber eben ne Preisfrage, was man empfehlen kann.
> 
> ...


Naja also was soll ich euch allen sagen?
Mit Gummizug würde ich auch fischen wenn ich schon mal so eine Rute habe!!!
Also ich würde so 150€ ausgeben!Gibt es bei eBay eigentlich ordentliche angebote?Ihr könnt mir ja mal welche raussuchen!


----------



## DerStipper (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

naja für 150€ kauf dir besser ne 9,50m oder 9m Rute sonst haste da voll den Schwabbelstock als Rute und das macht keinen Spass zu fischen ohne Witz vorallem die Downforce ist dann ziemlich heftig da haste nachher nen Balance gewicht von 6kg oder noch mehr und angel damit mal 3-5h da bekommste Muskelkater


----------



## Erik90 (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Hallo Robin,
ich muss mich verbessern! Die Rute im Askari ist 9,50m lang, lässt sich aber mit ner Mini Extansion auf 11m verlängern! ( Sorry wegen den Rechtschreibfehler!!! )
Und ich würd bei 11m auf alle fälle verkürzt angeln der Rest angelt sich doof. Ich guck mal ob ich noch was für dich finde.

Gruß Erik


----------



## DerStipper (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Also ne Miniextension ist das mit 1,5m nich mehr is ne Pole Extension. Aber die Rote vom Askari ich nehme an du meinst die "Kogha Competition Extreme Power Carbon Pole Rod" langer nahme der nix aussagt wie die meisten anderen auch nich aber die Rute hat mich nich Überzeugt. Hab sie schon in der Hand gehabt auf 9,5m die zieht wie bekloppt runter. Hat nen Balancegewicht von ich schätze mal 4kg so ungefähr. Wenn nich noch mehr. Ich weiß nich wie die dann auf 11m durchhängt aber das ist schon extrem auf 9,5m. Aber musst du ja wissen. Und kaufe nie eine Stipprute die du noch nie komplett aufgebaut in der Hand hattest
Frag mal deinen Händler nach ner
Colmic Atomica 10m 169EUR 
Colmic Carp Bomb 10m 169EUR
ich denke das liegt noch im Rahmen ist zwar 1m kürzer als du willst aber die Ruten sind gut


----------



## Erik90 (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Hallo,
guck mal bei Fishing Tackle Max! 
Da gibt es die Tubertini xs 14. Die ist 11m lang und kostet 124,00€. Die zusätzlichen kits kosten 49,00€.

Gruß Erik


----------



## langerLulatsch (5. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Hm, ne 11m-Stippe für ca 150Eus, das dürfte schwierig werden!
Zumindest wenn du ne Neue haben willst.
Sicher gibt es da was, aber ob die Teile dann auch fischbar sind...
Versuch dch ne vernünftige Gebrauchte zu bekommen, das ist denke ich für den Anfang durchaus ausreichend!
Vielleicht gibt es ja in deinem Umfeld den ein oder anderen Stipper, den du mal fragen kannst?! Hast ja am Anfang was von "Wettkampf" geschrieben, da springen doch bestimmt Leute rum, die sowas haben!
Kann dir aber auch nur nochmal den Tip von weiter oben ans Herz legen: Bevor du ne Rute kaufst mußt du sie in der Hand gehabt haben! Schließlich mußt bzw willst d sie ja doch ne Weile halten, da kommts drauf an, ob und wie sie zu dir paßt!

Gruß Uwe

PS: Hab grad mal bei E-Bay geschaut, die Trabucco klingt von den Daten her nicht schlecht! Die Shimano, die es dort gibt hab ich früher selbst mal gehabt, ist nicht soooo der Brüller....


----------



## Angler505 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

*Hallo,*
im Preis/ Leistung gibt es zur Zeit nach meiner Meinung nur eine.

COLMIC CARP BOMB 13m Prolunga fischbar bis GUMMI 14 Eigengewicht 950gr. VK zur Zeit +/- 239EUR
oder Alternative die gleiche Rute
COLMIC CARP BOMB 10m Prolunga fischbar bis GUMMI 14 Eigengewicht 650gr.
VK zur Zeit +/- 189EUR

4 Teilige Power-Kits kosten fischbar bis Gummi 2,2mm zirka 16+   +/- 60EUR

Die Rute überzeugt im Stillwasser ebenso im Rhein wenns auf Barben geht.
Wir auch im Bundle angeboten.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Erik90 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Kann mir jemand ne firma sagen wo ich die Colmic kaufen kann?

Gruß Erik


----------



## Robin90 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, ne 11m-Stippe für ca 150Eus, das dürfte schwierig werden!
> Zumindest wenn du ne Neue haben willst.
> Sicher gibt es da was, aber ob die Teile dann auch fischbar sind...
> Versuch dch ne vernünftige Gebrauchte zu bekommen, das ist denke ich für den Anfang durchaus ausreichend!
> ...


 
Ja ja hab ich mir ja auch schon so überlegt!Der eine aus meinem Verein hat eine schöne aber die wird er mir bestimmt nicht verkaufen wollen!

Wenn hier jemand aus dem Board eine gebrauchte Kopfrute hat die nicht dolle beschädigt ist und die er verkaufen will kann sich bei mir melden!


----------



## Brassenwilli (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				ossis angelladen schrieb:
			
		

> was hältst du von gummi? ist meine frage dazu.
> möchtest du mit gummizug fischen, verkürzt oder teilweise volle länge (bis max 9m)?
> die agressor speed ist eine superrute für beides. bei der set-ausführung ist ein 5 teiliges tsopset und ein 3 normale teile ersetzendes carpkit dabei, das für gummistärken bis 10/12
> geeignet ist.
> mit dieser rute bist du fürs erste bestens bedient.



@ossis angelladen
also ein Carpkit gehört bei der Aggressor Speed nicht mit zum Standardset.
Das Standardset besteht sowahl bei der 9,50 m als auch bei der 11,00 m Rute nur aus Rute (Artikelnummer 1027 950 oder 1027 110)  sowie einem 5/1er Topset Länge 5,00m (Art.-Nr. 1027 997) und einem 2/1er Topset Länge 2,00m (Art.-Nr. 1027 994)
Set 1027 951 oder 1027 111

Ich würde hier eher zur AGGRESSOR Franglaise tendieren zumal diese Rute auch als "Lang Lang" eingesetzt werden kann.
Die Rute ist zwar vom Preis her etwas höher anzusiedeln der sich durch das bessere Handling aber schnell bezahlt machen wird.



@langerLulatsch
Was ist denn mit Dir los, gehst Du etwa Fremd ???? *g*


----------



## Robin90 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

Schreibt bitte weiter!!!!


----------



## langerLulatsch (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

@Brassenwili
Nene, gehe nicht fremd! Ist nur mein Händler hier in der Gegend!
Irgendwo muß man ja auch sein Zeug kaufen!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Brassenwilli (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> @Brassenwili
> Nene, gehe nicht fremd! Ist nur mein Händler hier in der Gegend!
> Irgendwo muß man ja auch sein Zeug kaufen!
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Hallo Uwe,

Nur für Insider 

Hast denn Spass ja "Gott sei Dank" verstanden nur frage ich mich wie Du da eigentlich hinkommst ?? *g* oder ist inzwischen eine positive Veränderung eingetreten??

Gruss
Wilfried


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

@Brassenwilli

Nein, das leider noch nicht!
Aber mein Nachbar ist zum Glück auch Stipper!*g*
Da kann man das ganz gut vereinbaren!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ossis angelladen (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

nach meinem wissen (katalog) verfügt lediglich die agressor speed über das kit2/1 1027 994. die beiden teile erfüllen durchaus den anforderungen eines carp-kits. das handling der speed entspricht m.e. der franglaise.


----------



## Brassenwilli (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				ossis angelladen schrieb:
			
		

> nach meinem wissen (katalog) verfügt lediglich die agressor speed über das kit2/1 1027 994. die beiden teile erfüllen durchaus den anforderungen eines carp-kits. das handling der speed entspricht m.e. der franglaise.


@ossis angelladen
Beim Handling liegen die beiden gennanten Ruten wirklich nicht weit auseinander doch bei dem genannten Topset 2/1 handelt es sich um die normalen Teile 1 und 2 der Rute was sich auch schon aus der Länge von 2,00 m ergibt. Das Topset 3/1 ist nur 65 cm länger. Ein sogenanntes Carp-Kit würde bei einer 2er Teilung zumindest die Länge des 3/1er Kits aufweisen.
Bei den folgenden Ruten ( CC995 / CC990 / CC 850 / Carboxy Titanium / Lethal Weapon II ) sind die Carp-/Power-Kits in etwa so lang wie ein normales 3/1er Kit.

Nimm das 2er Kit der Speed einfach mal in die Hand und vergleiche es mit den Teilen 1 und 2 der Rute Du wirst sehen das die Teile indentisch sind.


----------



## ossis angelladen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

hallo brassenwilli!
theoretisch mag deine ausführung wohl stimmen.    a b e r !
im lieferumfang der mir gelieferten ruten sind teil 2/1 nicht identisch mit den orginalteilen der rute. die orginal teile 1 und 2 sind zusammen nur ca 1,60 lang und, wolltest du einen gummizug größe 8 einziehen, müßtest du ein erhebliches teil abschneiden.
tip 2/1 hingegen sind ca 2m lang und müssen selbst zum einziehen eines 12 er gummis nicht gekappt werden.


----------



## ossis angelladen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*

hallo robin90. vieleicht solltest du dich vorerst mit einer 9.5m stip anfreunden.
sowohl browning als auch spro bieten ruten unter 100 euro in diesem bereich an, die in dieser länge nicht schlecht sind. du solltest den evtl benötigten service bei einer rute dieser art nicht außer acht lassen und deinen stammhändler danach fragen. 
o.a. grosshändler sind aus meiner erfahrung heraus äußerst kullant.


----------



## Brassenwilli (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kopfrute*



			
				ossis angelladen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo brassenwilli!
> theoretisch mag deine ausführung wohl stimmen.    a b e r !
> im lieferumfang der mir gelieferten ruten sind teil 2/1 nicht identisch mit den orginalteilen der rute. die orginal teile 1 und 2 sind zusammen nur ca 1,60 lang und, wolltest du einen gummizug größe 8 einziehen, müßtest du ein erhebliches teil abschneiden.
> tip 2/1 hingegen sind ca 2m lang und müssen selbst zum einziehen eines 12 er gummis nicht gekappt werden.



@ossis angelladen
Hallo
dann kann es sich bei den Dir gelieferten Sets nur um die Angebote der ANSPO handeln oder zumindest wurden die Pakete so zusammengestellt. Wenn das das der Fall ist, liegst Du mit dem Powerkit richtig.


----------

